# Jim Stroh, Alpha Precision, retired



## The Longhunter (Nov 11, 2014)

I just contacted Jim Stroh, d/b/a Alpha Precision, and he is retired, and closed -- no longer accepting work.

Stroh was probably the finest pistol and revolver mechanic in Georgia, and one of the top ones in the USA, and he could do some wonderful things, especially with revolvers, and especially wit SA revolvers.


----------



## jglenn (Nov 11, 2014)

he wasn't bad with the 1911 either...


----------



## m.riner (Mar 22, 2015)

*My experience with Jim Stroh...*

I had bought a matte black COLT 1991-A1 and thought it rather "plain" so I decided to spruce it up a bit. I started buying all the external stainless parts I could find(and afford)along with all ED Brown internal parts. At the time, I had NO idea what I was going to do with them!
  I bought a Wilson Combat competition match trigger, and custom-tune spring kit. I also picked up a Fusion "chainlink" design mainspring housing, skeletonized hammer, slide stop, slide spring cap and barrel bushing- all stainless.
  Then I bought a stainless pin kit with spring rebuild kit, hammer strut, "perfection" disconnector & sear,  hardcore firing pin, stainless firing pin stop, and extractor, memory groove beavertail grip safety, wide-style extended thumb safety and extended checkered magazine catch-all Ed Brown and all stainless. The last thing I bought was a set of Colt "cocobolo" wood grips.
   Now! What to do with all this? I started scouring the internet looking for a local, dependable gunsmith. I had never heard of Jim Stroh but stumbled across his name and a discussion about him in a forum somewhere in the Midwest and read that he was here in Georgia. After Googling him, I realized he was probably out of my budget and wouldn't be interested in a "Frankenstein" job like this. But I decided to email him anyway and ask him to refer me to someone good.
  To my surprise, he called me a week or so later and said he'd be happy to work on my pistol but advised me he was backed up and it might be a year before he could get to it. I told him I'd wait and sent him $100 "earnest" money.
   I had basically forgotten all about it until he called me months later and said my slot had arrived. He said I could ship my pistol but I elected to drive up to Comer to meet him and see his shop.
  Several weeks later he called and said it was ready. I drove up to get it and he had improved the look and action of my Colt a immensely. I feel honored that Jim Stroh worked on my pistol installing all that hardware for and tuning it for me. :>)


----------

